# Sticky  Purpose of this NEW Forum



## fasst

Sounds like a winner Sonja! :darkbeer:


----------



## LeEarl

I like this idea. Who is going to Mod this forum to delete the threads started by non-sponsors? Great to see a place where they can let everything loose......

One more reason to become an AT sponsor :thumb:


----------



## pintojk

*sounds like a volunteer to me Sonja .....*



LeEarl said:


> Who is going to Mod this forum to delete the threads started by non-sponsors?


great idea btw ..... can't wait for the new 2008 stuff, post up folks 

PintoJK


----------



## LeEarl

pintojk said:


> great idea btw ..... can't wait for the new 2008 stuff, post up folks
> 
> PintoJK


Oh no... Not me, I have enough stuff going on right now..... Besides I thought you wanted more to do here :thumb:


----------



## Buellhunter

As a sponsor, Thank you for giving us this section.
In my previous life several of the websites I sponsored had similar sections for sponsors and they worked great for everyone.

Thank you AT!


----------



## vpier

I think its a great idea but it should be moved bellow the bowhunting section:wink:. I keep clicking on it thinking its the bowhunting section.


----------



## speedcam

vpier said:


> I think its a great idea but it should be moved bellow the bowhunting section:wink:. I keep clicking on it thinking its the bowhunting section.


maybe thats the idea though........ so every one clicks on it and gets a surpise of deals or what ever...

speed


----------



## sbooy42

speedcam said:


> maybe thats the idea though........ so every one clicks on it and gets a surpise of deals or what ever...
> 
> speed


maybe buts its annoying...If I wanted to come here (like now) I would...The only reason I came was to complain..... please move this down lower.....


----------



## gmherps

Sonja,
Can this forum be used for ATers like me who are not monetary sponsors of the site? If not, how do I become a paying sponsor? PM please, I'd like to know. Thanks a lot,


----------



## RecordKeeper

gmherps said:


> Sonja,
> Can this forum be used for ATers like me who are not monetary sponsors of the site? If not, how do I become a paying sponsor? PM please, I'd like to know. Thanks a lot,


This forum is for paying sponsors. Sponsorship details can be found here:

http://www.archeryhistory.com/advertising/advertising.htm

Lemme sign you up! We'd love to have you!


----------



## Iflinched

*More goodies from Flinch Outdoor Gear*

Hopefully this one won't get burried with garbage. I like a sponsors section. Keep your eyes pealed for new stuff from www.flinchoutdoorgear.com. Flinch


----------



## jamaro

Email sent... 
thank you
Jason


----------



## fistterma

This class seems like it would be amazing. I'm new to this site and I am so sad that I am going to miss out on it...


----------



## rambett

ttt Nice post Sonja!!

What you can not do in this forum:
This forum is not to be used to bash, discredit or bad-mouth a sponsor, member, or competitors. 
All ArcheryTalk rules apply except the no advertising rule!


----------



## losede

USA is behind the Tehreke Taliban Pakistan(Fake Taliban).
The US objective in Pakistan is to destabilize it by ANY means and then have an excuse to take control of its Nuclear facility. Which Will, Inshallah not happen.


----------

